# Buck



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

I have watched this guy from the ground, feed in location every single evening, like clockwork. 6:00 comes around, and like magic he walks right out of the same trail each evening. I have two stands in the woods right near the trail that he Is coming out of, but have been sitting below a tree and he has come within ten yards of me several times and has opened up for a perfect shot. Does anyone have any advice on hunting from the ground? To be more specific, I'm worried about going from sitting position to kneeling, to full draw, without spooking the deer. I have seen several smaller bucks feed in this same area, there's got to be a bigger one somewhere. This photo isn't that dandy but you can make out the he is pretty tall. He's only a six point, but his bases were pretty darn thick. Hard to decide just how old he is, this is the first ive ever seen him on our property. Any advice would be appreciated. Also, anybody know how to post photos on these forums from an iPhone? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Is it possible to set up a blind near the path?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Deer hunting with a bow from the ground and with out a blind is rough. But i wouldn't sit in a position you need to adjust. A seat that straps to the tree. Or a bottom from a climber will help. Put on tree so you can sit or lean on it. Always in front of tree with back against the tree. Behind causes you to peek around allowing them to spot you. I also hold my bow at all times and upright so the bow don't move too much shooting. If you use sent put it anywhere but on you. If i sit along a trail. I try to put sent up wind on other side. So he has to look away from me. Good luck


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

One of my main spots I have to hunt on the ground because of the ridge.....but....id recommend whats already been said or sitting in a chair and building a small blind even with a few branches to break up your outline will help a ton. Goodluck man its hard ground hunting but its a ton of fun!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've killed a handful of deer in this fashion. I would recommend practicing shooting from a chair or stool. I used a carry in folding stool for a spot several years and set it inside an old rotted deadfall. A few of the limbs broke up the outline and I could comfortably lean my bow into the tree while keeping it vertical with arrow knocked. I took a few deer out this spot and also had 2 buddies that took deer in the "blind". One took his very first buck, a young 7 point. The other buddy took a couple deer there, a doe and a big mature heavy antlered 9 pointer we had been after that season. There was plenty of room for 2 guys inside the deadfall.

Be careful to draw when he is looking the opposite direction....this is the key. There are times when you just might not get a chance when hunting like this. You either have to make a choice to just let the deer go, or attempt to draw knowing you might get caught. I usually freeze and let them pass and hope they return..on occasion that has worked. I'm not a quick shot and I have little confidence I can draw and shoot in less than ideal circumstances. Just part of hunting from the ground! Don't be discouraged by ground hunting though...many deer fall this way every season and it is much more thrilling than a treestand kill IMO.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Get this i have not killed a deer sitting in my treestand, all the deer i have taken has been on the ground no blind no nothing just the soil that you are on. So it is very possible. Just have to be more still and patient.


----------



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you all for the advice. I sat in the same spot all week without spooking the deer. Had them within ten yards multiple times. I think to
Solve my sit to stand draw problem, I'll get one of those Camo cloth stools. I practice sitting down shooting as it is, so this should be fine. Thanks for all the advice. Hopefully I'll have something to brag about before too long!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Deer hunting with a bow from the ground and with out a blind is rough. But i wouldn't sit in a position you need to adjust. A seat that straps to the tree. Or a bottom from a climber will help. Put on tree so you can sit or lean on it. Always in front of tree with back against the tree. Behind causes you to peek around allowing them to spot you. I also hold my bow at all times and upright so the bow don't move too much shooting. If you use sent put it anywhere but on you. If i sit along a trail. I try to put sent up wind on other side. So he has to look away from me. Good luck
> 
> Sent. Why not on you?
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

VitalShot said:


> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I try to put it were they will look away while walking in my area. Never want a deer to look at you. You need that split second when they turn away to pull your bow. One trick i used to do is to tie a tampon to my shoe soaked in deer scent and walk the trail I want them to walk. Then take it off and come back and toss about 10-15 feet off the trail the other way. I have had them walk right by me and real close.

I don't use any cover up except for no scent. I wash my clothes quite often with a no scent soap and take showers with Ivory soap. I hang my clothes in a shed were the wind gets in and there is no bad scents in there. I know guys who dont shower for a week so they cant smell the soap. But I can smell them( body Oder) so I know deer can. Doing this I have had them come right up to me and stop and weeze to try and get me to look or move. Oh also rubber boats are great for ground hunting. Leather carry scent. Ok for tree stands bad for ground. I hunts most my life off of ground. And I have killed more deer then I can keep track of. Started hunting tree stands about 15 years ago and their so much easier it didn't feel like hunting. I always enjoy the ground hunting on my own but never with others. And a good fresh snow and stalking one to shoot is the most awesome and also the hardest of any hunt. But learn the ground position well before ever trying a stalk.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

after being babied hunting from a stand for a few years I've noticed it tends to make you relax too much. You get into bad habits like being surprised by deer or drawing at the wrong time. Hunting from the ground sharpens all of your skills and it is certainly a thrill. You just have to pay more attention thats all. Besides I'm pretty sure the indians killed a bunch of deer without stands and with way less bow technology. Thanks for mentioning the ivory soap viper that sounds like a good alternative to the price of the other "scent eliminating" stuff.


----------

